# Admitted USC Film Production Student Thread



## SurferJon (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't want to clog-up the other thread with questions pertaining to the program when there are still a lot of people trying to figure out if they've gotten in, so I figured I'd just start a new thread for those of us who have been admitted and have questions or want to get to know fellow students. 

Important Notes:

- Make sure you've sent in your $300 check to the Film Production program AND that you've confirmed your enrollment on https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/. (Don't use dashes for your ID like I did or it won't work.) You should get two packets in the mail - the first confirms you've been admitted, the second is from the Cinematic Department and has the form you need to send-in with the $300.

- There is going to be a grad welcome party on Friday, April 8th (http://cinema.usc.edu/students/admittedstudents.cfm). According to the invitation, they want you to attend no matter what. Make sure you RSVP to kclark@cinema.usc.edu. You can't bring guests, unfortunately. 

- Here is roughly how much the program will cost; this upcoming semester's costs should be revealed within the upcoming weeks: http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...260092716#8260092716

If you've been admitted, tell us about yourself so we can break the ice earlier and get to know each other better. I'll post something about myself later after I finish an assignment that's due in a few hours for one of my film classes at UCI. XD


----------



## xenophilius (Mar 7, 2011)

Anybody know anything about the nearby neighborhoods? Good places to live and so on?


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 7, 2011)

Park La Brea, google it.


----------



## Suskind (Mar 7, 2011)

@SurferJon

Thank you for starting this thread! Never been to LA, so I might have some questions about living there, I think!

I'm still waiting to hear back from other schools, but USC is obviously a contender, given that it is awesome. I would love to tell the board about myself, but perhaps after I get through some interviews this upcoming week? 

I am curious also about how, while my potential stay at USC, I would be able to find actors for projects. Does it usually just work out because it is LA and there is a lot of unused acting talent around? 

@HI FILM 

I googled it, and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to see besides those apartment rooms one could potentially rent?


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 7, 2011)

It is the safest place to live. I live there. Studios are good for students.


----------



## Suskind (Mar 7, 2011)

@HI FILM

Cool, it looks very nice! Thank you for bringing it to our attention. Are other areas not so safe? Also, what are the graduate residences like, if you know anything about that?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. Congrats all around.

I've been accepted to USC production and, as of now, will be attending in the fall. I just had an interview at UCLA and will interview at Columbia next Monday, but USC is my home for now.

@Suskind: There are plenty of places to live around USC. It gets a bad rap because the area surround USC ain't great, but there are plenty of places to look out for. I live in Silverlake right now which is about a 10-15 min drive to USC (nothing in LA terms) and it's great. Echo Park is right next to us which is kind of like Silverlake was some years ago. It's got bad pockets, but for the most part pretty safe. That's my area of expertise, but there are honestly good places all around. Don't be fooled by the "scary LA" thing.


----------



## creativetype (Mar 7, 2011)

@Suskind

Which school is your first choice? Where in Canada are you?

Thanks.


----------



## Suskind (Mar 7, 2011)

@Tommy

Oh, I don't really believe the "scary LA" thing! I assume those things are exaggerations anyway, but from @HI FILM's comment, I wondered if there are specific areas to watch out for, etc. (as there are in any bustling city).   

Also, is it Hell to get around there if I do not have a car? I should make that investment, then? Hmm, now I am also wondering about parking space on campus. 

Lots of questions, thanks so much for your help.  

@creativetype

I would rather not rank anything yet, since I'm still hearing from schools and I don't know what my options are. But once I hear about everything, I will certainly post it! 

I'm in Toronto at the moment. Yourself?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 7, 2011)

It will be next to impossible to really live in LA without a car sadly. The lack of public transport in Los Angeles is definitely not a wives tale... It sucks!

The thing about LA is that the bad and good areas are not nearly as easily defined as other big cities. I suppose New York is a bit like that too... But the good and bad areas drop off very quickly so it's hard to really say if an area is safe or not. I live next to Echo Park and there are very safe areas there... There are also fairly unsafe areas there so it really depends.

Feel free to PM me if you have areas in mind and I can give you the rundown. I mean, I've lived here all my life and I still don't know exactly where all the good and bad areas are.


----------



## Suskind (Mar 7, 2011)

@Tommy

Thank you so much for the offer to let me PM you! I'll definitely bother you (far more incessantly) about living in LA once I figure out what I'm doing in a few weeks' time. 

I do agree the "good" and "bad" areas distinction can be a bit ridiculous, because it's the people who can make a neighbourhood "bad" -- and how distrustful of people would you have to be to assume that a whole group of people in a particular area are more "dangerous" to be around? So I believe you 100% when you say that it is not terribly well-defined. 

But there IS public transport? From some googling, I saw that there are things to ride besides personally-owned car -- is it just that they are not so good?


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread SurferJon!  

I've been wondering about housing myself.  My question is, what should one realistically plan to pay monthly for housing, with roommates and alone, if one is depending entirely on financial aid? 

According to this site: http://www.usc.edu/admission/f...raduates2/costs.html about $15,700 of the cost of attendance is budgeted for room and board.  So if you budget $200 per month for food and other things associated with "board", that leaves about $1,100 per month or rent/utilities.  What kind of place, with and without roommates, can you find and in what areas for $1,100 per month or less?  

I've been looking into Silverlake. Where's best location in that neighborhood for the price listed above (or is it even possible to live there in that price range?)  I've done some research, and it seems like the Northwest area near Los Feliz would be the nicest, but is also the most expensive.  

Also, from reading this thread http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...22734/m/79610958/p/1  someone mentioned Franklin Village as being a nice place to live - basically in the Hollywood Hills area near Runyon Canyon, but not in the highfalutin area accompanied by highfalutin prices.  

I'll probably fly in the latter part of July to look for a place and sign a lease, and then move my things in the first or second week of August.  Just gathering info right now.


----------



## Suskind (Mar 8, 2011)

What about graduate residences? How are they? Are they more pricey than places off-campus?

Also, still waiting on the package from the cinematic school. I only have one from USC graduate admissions. I think my being Canada must have something to do with that?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Mirpanda!

I live in Silverlake so I can definitely give you a rundown. Message me if you're interested in hearing my spiel.

I'm really, really busy this week which is why I haven't been active on this site, but please feel free to email or PM me with questions.

As a general rule of thumb, I'd say a good price for a nice, but affordable place in some of cooler areas will cost around 600-800 a month depending on things such as roommates and other factors. I have a pretty small, but nice 3 bedroom apartment in Silverlake I share with 2 others and pay 675 a month which is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Rooza (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! Thanks Surfer Jon for starting this thread. 

I'll be at the event in April, and can't wait to meet all of you! I'm also starting to look really closely at housing -- I applied for USC housing, but it looks like it's really hard to get into at first. I'll be checking out Park La Brea and Silverlake -- I've also heard that Los Feliz is reasonable. Being from Washington, it's tough trying to navigate the "safe" thing. We have our rough spots, but overall it's mainly just common sense rather than knowing the invisible lines I've heard about in LA. 

Does anyone know when we register? I know we're all taking the same courses to start out, but I'm looking to transfer my part-time job to Los Angeles (the easiest job for a student in the world, so I want to stay with the company) and would like to be able to get a rough estimate of my school schedule. I know it's still really early in the game, but I'm so excited!

Okay, a little about me: I'm an English major at the University of Washington, graduating in June. I'm an animal lover -- I have 2 dogs and 2 cats who I will have to wrench myself away from in August -- and I toyed with the idea of becoming a veterinarian before realizing that writing and film-making were my callings. I love Star Trek (veritable geek, right here) and I have an addiction to tattoos and the ocean. The Washington coast is pretty much a wasteland most of the year (freezing), so the idea of living in LA is very, VERY attractive.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone plan on bringing a dog with you to usc?


----------



## Suskind (Mar 9, 2011)

After looking into it a little more, I am increasingly attracted to the Silver Lake area. I wish I could live in Park La Brea, but the price seems a bit higher than most. Graduate apartments are still an option, despite how expensive they can be. Hoping to find out more when I visit LA in time for the April 8th event!

What is the parking situation like on campus?


----------



## xenophilius (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sorta thinking downtown or Westlake. Anybody who knows LA have any guidance? I don't want to drive for more than twenty minutes, and price isn't too much of an issue - after living in New York, LA will seem crazy cheap. My first instinct is downtown, but I hear mixed things about the area.


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 12, 2011)

Pregunta: I'll be in my last quarter at UCI and I have the option of taking a class either on television writing or Hollywood film business practices. Which one would be more beneficial to take in light of USC's program? I know they teach writing (or you write enough that you learn), but do they teach you about the industry?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone. I've noticed a lot of people are interested in Silverlake area. I live there so feel free to PM me. I'm actually in NY for my Columbia interview, but I'll be back to normality on Tuesday and can help you guide everyone around that area.

And once again, congrats all around.


----------



## teddykennedy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello and congrats,

My letter says "If space does not become available for Fall 2011 we will offer you admission for the following term, Spring 2012."

Please humor me and tell me that this means I am guaranteed a spot.

I'm wondering, has anyone here been waitlisted with these same circumstances?


----------



## TaylorIrene (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Teddy,
My letter says the same thing, and yes, we're admitted for Spring 2012 if we don't get off this fall's waitlist.  

Congrats, btw.  Are you going to the Admitted Graduate Student Day in April? 

Taylor


----------



## jamesc (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by teddykennedy:
> Hello and congrats,
> 
> My letter says "If space does not become available for Fall 2011 we will offer you admission for the following term, Spring 2012."
> ...



Hey teddykennedy,

Yes, that means you are guaranteed a spot in Spring and are officially a USC student if you choose to accept . 

I plan on attending Admitted Graduate Student day, so looking forward to seeing everyone there!  I know in the past, people have started Facebook groups, but just curious if anyone has started one yet for 2011-2012 USC MFA's?


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought about starting one today but didn't get around to it before I went to work.  I did a search and couldn't find one.  I saw that the Starkies have already started their group.  Feel free to start one up jamesc!  

And congrats to Teddy and Taylor!


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/home.p...roup_200339129985101

I was bored today so I had nothing better to do. Have never created a Facebook group anyway, so I figured I'd learn something new. You have to add someone else to the group to make it official, and since I don't know any of your guys' names, I had to add my friend in order to create it.


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 15, 2011)

I sent in my request to join.


----------



## Rooza (Mar 16, 2011)

I just requested to join as well


----------



## TaylorIrene (Mar 16, 2011)

Sent my request to join!


----------



## Marisah (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys!  First off congrats on getting accepted to USC!  I haven't been on this site in months, but I was just thinking that acceptances should be going out soon and thought I'd check in and say hi.  I'm finishing up my second semester at USC and it's been a wild, but awesome first year.  Anyway, feel free to PM me with any questions you might have about the program or area etc.

I see a lot of you wondering about housing.  I live on Franklin between Hollywood/West Hollywood, it's about a 30-40 minute drive in traffic, so probably further than most people want to live.  I like it though and don't mind driving.  Los Feliz, Silverlake and Echo Park are all pretty popular.  The sketchier areas tend to be close to the school, especially south, but there is a lot of student housing just north of campus.  Not run by the school, but lots of houses and apartments that cater to students.  Also, you can get grad housing if you want.  However, it's not really cheaper and you are assigned a roommate, so it's up to you if you want that or not.  I used Westsiderentals.com when I moved down here from Seattle and it was really helpful, so look into that.  I think it's like $60 for two months if memory serves....  Anyway, hope that helps a bit and like I said feel free to PM me with any other queries


----------



## teddykennedy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks TaylorIrene and jamesc.
Marisah, that's a big help with the housing info too.
Look forward to meeting you all at the Admitted Grad Student Day!
I'm in San Diego planning to move up to LA this summer.
Cheers all, congrats, and let's make some great films.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 22, 2011)

is it true that only a small fraction (about 20%) of USC graduate film students will have the opportunity to write/direct a thesis film at the school?

AFI insists that ALL graduate students in the MFA directing program will direct a thesis film, but somehow each year their thesis showcase only shows about 7-9 movies though there are 25 directing fellows.

the book "Film School Confidential" (though the information in it sometimes seems motivated by agenda) suggests that most kids at USC never get the chance to make a thesis film at all.

this is definitely the issue that is scaring the most about attending USC


----------



## Marisah (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Anomen,

First off, let me just say that since my emphases are editing and sound my intimate knowledge of writing/directing a thesis is limited.  That being said, I do know that any USC production grad student can complete the prerequisites and then write/direct a thesis film.  I have heard this rumor floating around before, but it definitely isn't true. There isn't like a faculty selection of who gets to direct a thesis and who doesn't, you simply have to take the classes.  However, there are a couple of main reasons I think this rumor still spreads and they may help you understand the USC program better.

Firstly, during your time at USC you choose to specialize in certain areas.  If you aren't emphasizing in directing you probably don't want to write/direct a thesis film.  So, there is a smaller percentage of each class that even wants to write/direct a thesis. (This is me   )

Secondly, the intermediate directing class (which is a prerequisite for directing a thesis) has a limited number of seats per semester (usually 3 sections with 16 per section). So, if you don't get in it early on, completing a thesis can extend your graduation date.  That being said, if all you are taking the last couple of semesters is the thesis class it generally isn't that big of a deal.  Additionally, once you start the thesis sequence it is a big time/money commitment.  So, some people simply don't think it's worth it to do a thesis and want to graduate and work full-time sooner.  Honestly, it's the same as in the industry, the people who really want to write/direct do, but it's a lot of hard work and time so those who aren't as passionate don't.  There isn't anything in the school itself, however, that prevents you from completing a thesis film.

Finally, I should note that it is possible to graduate with an emphasis in directing without directing a thesis.  Not everyone can take this option, however, because the class that allows it is competitive.  It's a bit complicated to explain, but basically you can complete 2 "Production III's" instead of a thesis in order to graduate.  So, you could be an editor/producer/sound designer etc. on one Production III and then apply to direct one after that.  Every semester 3 documentaries and 3 fiction projects are selected to be produced and it is very competitive to get to direct one of the fiction projects (546).  However, if you are chosen then you get to direct a larger project without having to take the whole thesis sequence.  Of course, you still can complete a thesis even if you do direct a Production III.

Another related thing to keep in mind is that the emphasis tracks at USC aren't different degrees.  Everyone takes pretty much the same classes.  You take an intermediate and advanced class in whatever you want to focus on, but the majority of your emphasis credits come from what crew positions you fill on Production III's and thesis films.  Soooo, that's a much longer post than I anticipated, but hopefully it sheds some light on the whole thesis and graduation process at USC.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Marisah - thank you SO MUCH for your response!  This clarifies things A LOT.  There's a book called "Film School Confidential" which looked incredibly cheesybut I couldn't resist and bought it.  

It was published back in 2005, and this is where I got the misinformation about not being allowed to make a thesis film.  I'm very glad it is not true!

I'm sorry to bug you about more stuff - but I was curious about your thoughts on the new campus (how accessible are all the cool, advertised areas to students?  is a lot of it still under construction/closed off to students?) 

and how do you feel about USC's Industry relations/internships/job placement...  I went to NYU Film for undergraduate, and there were a lot of really great things about the program, but there was never any sort of emphasis whatsoever on getting employed once we got out...

also - I noticed in an earlier post you mentioned there were some people who had made shorts already - so there is a range in terms of experience in the incoming class?

Thanks again for your response and please don't feel obligated to respond to all my random questions from above.  

Your answer about the whole thesis film business was actually a huge relief and has made my decision a bit easier I think...

I'm sorry if this  post was extremely disorganized and/or rambling!


----------



## Marisah (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to help! USC is constantly revising their program, so it isn't surprising that the information was a bit out of date.

The new campus is great! I believe the construction is completely finished (if it isn't I have no idea what they are still working on).  Everything is very centralized, which is really nice.  I don't know what they advertise these days, but there really isn't any area that isn't open for students to use.  Obviously, you have to take classes to learn to use the more advanced technology (mixing stages etc.), but it's all available to use sometime while you are there.

I haven't taken as much advantage of the career placement/industry things as I probably should have this year.  I will say that the USC name opens doors to internships in general though.  Also, the professors definitely want you to  think about long-term career path and short term job placements.  Especially for Directors. They really emphasize developing marketable skills while in school.

There is definitely a range in experience in the incoming class.  I hadn't touched a camera before USC and some people had been making movies and working in the industry for years.  It was something that really worried me going in, but we all have such different skills and interests anyway, that the knowledge gap is not very obvious after the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks again Marisah.  Your message combined with feedback from some other friends who are already living out in Los Angeles have me pretty much convinced that I will be attending USC!  I'm really, really, really excited!

Have a great weekend, and thanks again!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Rooza-

You asked about registering a page back.

Here's the answer:

They will register you.  And you won't get that information probably until August.  You will have class 3-4 days a week.  One night class, but that's only for the first 8 weeks.

So as far as a job, I would say hold off a little while, just to get accustomed to LA and school, your classmates, the workload, etc.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jun 4, 2011)

hello USC students! I was wondering if any of you applied for any scholarships or fellowships at USC, such as the Lionsgate Fellows program, for instance. And also, have any of you heard back?


----------



## Wasef (Jul 30, 2011)

Marisah, thank you for all the information you've posted. I was wondering if you know anything about foreign exchange programs at the school. I'm rather keen on spending a summer in Paris. Have you heard of any such program? 

Thanks in advance for your reply, and thanks to everyone for their posts. This is my first posting but I've been reading avidly since first getting my application ready!


----------

